# Gusto ko



## Change1031

I just bought a Tagalog textbook and is learning from it now. Right now, I'm learning about "gusto," and I got a few question about sentence structure.

The example in the book wrote: "Gusto ng bisita ng litson." But, as I learned earlier, you have to add "ang" before a noun to state the subject. Therefore, how come it is not "gusto ang bisita ng litson"?

Also, I want to say "I like/I want." The personal pronoun for "I" is "ako." Therefore, should it be "gusto ako"? But, I was told that it is "gusto ko." So my question is why am I using possessive pronoun and not personal pronoun for "gusto"?


----------



## DotterKat

Both *ako* and *ko* are first person singular pronouns.

*Ang* is a marker that indicates the_ focus of a sentence_.

*Ng* is another marker that indicates something or someone that is _not the focus of the sentence_. Ng can merely indicate possession, mark the direct object or mark an actor that is not the focus of the sentence. Remember this clue: _whatever follows the ng marker is not the focus of the sentence_.

The ako pronoun is used with the ang marker. This makes ako the focus of the sentence.
The ko pronoun is used with the ng marker. This makes ko not the focus of the sentence.



Change1031 said:


> ......The example in the book wrote: "Gusto ng bisita ng litson." But, as I learned earlier, you have to add "ang" before a noun to state the subject. Therefore, how come it is not "gusto ang bisita ng litson"?



The sentence_ Gusto ng bisita ng litson_ seems odd at first glance since there is no ang marker that points to a focus. It would be easy to understand _Gusto ng bisita ang litson_ since ang marks litson as the focus. Having said that, your question about adding ang as a marker to state ("mark") the subject is valid and is accomplished this way:

Ang bisita ang may gusto ng litson. _Ang_ marks _bisita_ as the focus of the sentence. Ng marks the direct object (which is not the focus of the sentence).



Change1031 said:


> ....Also, I want to say "I like/I want." The personal pronoun for "I" is "ako." Therefore, should it be "gusto ako"? But, I was told that it is "gusto ko." So my question is why am I using possessive pronoun and not personal pronoun for "gusto"?



You have to complete the idea of the sentence you wish to construct. You can use either ako or ko depending on where you wish the focus to be. If you want the actor to be the focus of the sentence, use ako.

Ako ang may gusto ng litson (direct object). I am the one that likes lechon.

If you want litson (direct object) to be the focus of the sentence, use ko.

Litson ang gusto ko. Lechon is what I like.

Read the following sentences and try to spot the focus in each one.

1)Kinain ko ang litson.
2)Ako ang kumain ng litson.

3)Niluto ko ang litson.
4)Ako ang nagluto ng litson.

5)Tinadtad ko ang litson.
6)Ako ang tumadtad ng litson.

7)Binili ko ang litson.
8)Ako ang bumili ng litson.

Note how the ang marker points to the focus in each sentence. In sentences 1, 3, 5 and 7 the ang marker points to the direct object litson as the focus of the sentence. Also, the verbs in each sentence use the -in- affix making them, indeed, object focus sentences.

In sentences 2, 4, 6 and 8 the ng marker now indicates that litson, although it remains the direct object, is no longer the focus of the sentence. Ako is now the focus of the sentence and the ang marker is used with it. Note that the verbs use the nag- or -um- affixes making each one, indeed, an actor focus sentence.

_Again, the concept of focus does not have an exact English equivalent and therefore understanding it is absolutely essential to mastering Tagalog_ (for instance, in sentences 1-8, the English translations would be roughly equivalent to either the active or passive voice, but would not really convey the concept of verbal focus).


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> Both *ako* and *ko* are first person singular pronouns.
> 
> *Ang* is a marker that indicates the_ focus of a sentence_.
> 
> *Ng* is another marker that indicates something or someone that is _not the focus of the sentence_. Ng can merely indicate possession, mark the direct object or mark an actor that is not the focus of the sentence. Remember this clue: _whatever follows the ng marker is not the focus of the sentence_.
> 
> The ako pronoun is used with the ang marker. This makes ako the focus of the sentence.
> The ko pronoun is used with the ng marker. This makes ko not the focus of the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> The sentence_ Gusto ng bisita ng litson_ seems odd at first glance since there is no ang marker that points to a focus. It would be easy to understand _Gusto ng bisita ang litson_ since ang marks litson as the focus. Having said that, your question about adding ang as a marker to state ("mark") the subject is valid and is accomplished this way:
> 
> Ang bisita ang may gusto ng litson. _Ang_ marks _bisita_ as the focus of the sentence. Ng marks the direct object (which is not the focus of the sentence).
> 
> 
> 
> You have to complete the idea of the sentence you wish to construct. You can use either ako or ko depending on where you wish the focus to be. If you want the actor to be the focus of the sentence, use ako.
> 
> Ako ang may gusto ng litson (direct object). I am the one that likes lechon.
> 
> If you want litson (direct object) to be the focus of the sentence, use ko.
> 
> Litson ang gusto ko. Lechon is what I like.
> 
> Read the following sentences and try to spot the focus in each one.
> 
> 1)Kinain ko ang litson.
> 2)Ako ang kumain ng litson.
> 
> 3)Niluto ko ang litson.
> 4)Ako ang nagluto ng litson.
> 
> 5)Tinadtad ko ang litson.
> 6)Ako ang tumadtad ng litson.
> 
> 7)Binili ko ang litson.
> 8)Ako ang bumili ng litson.
> 
> Note how the ang marker points to the focus in each sentence. In sentences 1, 3, 5 and 7 the ang marker points to the direct object litson as the focus of the sentence. Also, the verbs in each sentence use the -in- affix making them, indeed, object focus sentences.
> 
> In sentences 2, 4, 6 and 8 the ng marker now indicates that litson, although it remains the direct object, is no longer the focus of the sentence. Ako is now the focus of the sentence and the ang marker is used with it. Note that the verbs use the nag- or -um- affixes making each one, indeed, an actor focus sentence.
> 
> _Again, the concept of focus does not have an exact English equivalent and therefore understanding it is absolutely essential to mastering Tagalog_ (for instance, in sentences 1-8, the English translations would be roughly equivalent to either the active or passive voice, but would not really convey the concept of verbal focus).





Wow, learning a new language without a teacher is difficult. 

If I am understanding this correctly, "ako" may be used at the beginning of the sentence. Would it also be correct to write "Kumain ako ng litson"? (using your example #2)


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> ... Would it also be correct to write "Kumain ako ng litson"? (using your example #2)



Yes, both forms are correct though there is a semantic difference between the two.

1) Ako ang kumain ng litson._ I am the one who ate lechon_.
2) Kumain ako ng litson. _I ate lechon_.

In sentence #2, the person is simply stating that he ate lechon. In sentence #1, one might imagine that he is owning up to having eaten lechon perhaps prematurely, let's say before all the guests have arrived. Imagine the peeved host saying "Who chopped up the lechon? Who among you starting gobbling up the lechon?" (here it would be akin to one's frustration upon seeing the cake all sliced up before all the guests have seen it). The culprit then bravely steps up and admits Ako ang kumain ng litson. _I am the one who ate lechon_.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> Yes, both forms are correct though there is a semantic difference between the two.
> 
> 1) Ako ang kumain ng litson._ I am the one who ate lechon_.
> 2) Kumain ako ng litson. _I ate lechon_.
> 
> In sentence #2, the person is simply stating that he ate lechon. In sentence #1, one might imagine that he is owning up to having eaten lechon perhaps prematurely, let's say before all the guests have arrived. Imagine the peeved host saying "Who chopped up the lechon? Who among you starting gobbling up the lechon?" (here it would be akin to one's frustration upon seeing the cake all sliced up before all the guests have seen it). The culprit then bravely steps up and admits Ako ang kumain ng litson. _I am the one who ate lechon_.



Thank you for the help. I think later on in the book, it will teach a different way of sentence structure, where the pronoun can go before the verb. But, for now, I'll just follow the simple sentence construction and put the subject after the predicate until the later lesson. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Change1031

I want to follow up with another "gusto" issue. I'm trying to construct a "gust" with "to be."

For example: I want to be rich.

Are these sentences corrects?
object-focus: Gusto ko ang maging mayayamen.
actor-focus: Gusto akong maging mayayamen.


----------



## DotterKat

Recall that _*gusto*_ is a pseudo-verb that does not require an affix to denote focus. You can simply say:

_Gusto kong maging mayaman_.

Other pseudo-verbs that behave similarly are _ayaw_, _dapat_, _maari_, _kailangan_ and _pwede_.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> Recall that _*gusto*_ is a pseudo-verb that does not require an affix to denote focus. You can simply say:
> 
> _Gusto kong maging mayaman_.
> 
> Other pseudo-verbs that behave similarly are _ayaw_, _dapat_, _maari_, _kailangan_ and _pwede_.



After a few brain-busting study, I think I have figured out the pseudo-verb "gusto." Gusto is always a object-focus verb, because there is no actor-focus aspect for it. The object-focus aspects are *ginusto* (past), *ginugusto* (present), and *gugustuhan* (future). Therefore, the pronoun or noun after "gusto" should always be object-pronoun like mo, ko, ninyo, namin, natin, and nila. In a sentence "gusto + verb," only the second verb are focused.

Example: 
I will love that dog = gugustuhan ko ang aso iyan.
I loved her = ginusto ko siya.

Something like that, right?


----------



## DotterKat

A few points to consider:

1) Though it is true that there is no actor-focus for gusto, in  the gusto pseudo-verb + verb construction, the verb can be in the actor-, directional- or beneficiary-foci.

a) Gusto pseudo-verb + actor-focus (-um-) verbs (in two separate clauses):
Gusto kong _pumunta_ sa tindahan dahil gusto kong _bumili _ng maliit na aso.

b) Gusto pseudo-verb + directional- and beneficiary-focus (-an and i-) verbs (in two separate clauses):
Gusto kong _puntahan_ ang tindahan dahil  gusto kong _ibili_ si Junior ng maliit na aso.

2) The object-focus forms for gusto are:
a) Ginusto (completed aspect)
b) Ginugusto (uncompleted aspect)
c) Gugustuh_*in*_ (contemplated aspect)
Note that the suffix -in and not -an is used for the contemplated aspect.



Change1031 said:


> ....Example:
> I will love that dog = gugustuhan ko ang aso iyan.
> I loved her = ginusto ko siya...



3) Just as there are subtleties in the use of the words _love_ and _want_, in Tagalog either _mahal_ or _gusto_ is more appropriate in certain sentences.

a) Mamahalin ko ang asong iyan.
b) Minahal ko siya.

Gusto can be used in the sense of love, but the suffix will have to be _*-an*_ (object-focus).

Nagustuhan ko siya.


----------



## Change1031

b) Gusto pseudo-verb + directional- and beneficiary-focus (-an and i-) verbs (in two separate clauses):
Gusto kong _puntahan_ ang tindahan dahil gusto kong _ibili_ si Junior ng maliit na aso.



Just want to be sure, 
Gusto kong puntahan ang tindahan dahil gusto kong ibili si Junior ng maliit na aso = I want/like to go to the store because I want/like to buy Junior a small dog.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Just want to be sure,
> Gusto kong puntahan ang tindahan dahil gusto kong ibili si Junior ng maliit na aso = I want/like to go to the store because I want/like to buy Junior a small dog.



Correct.


----------



## Change1031

Since "gusto" is a pseudo-verb, does it only follow the aspect form in a simple sentence?

For example, if I want to say, "I want the dog," I should say "Ginugusto ko ang aso." Or, I can just say, "Gusto ko ang aso"? I ask that because in the sentence "I want to go to the store because...." the word "gusto" stayed in basic form.


----------



## DotterKat

At the beginning of this thread, you were asking about _gusto_ as it is used as a pseudo-verb.
Starting with post #8, the discussion about _gusto _expanded to its use as an object-focus verb (a "real" verb, one that can be conjugated).


Change1031 said:


> Since "gusto" is a pseudo-verb, does it only follow the aspect form in a simple sentence?
> 
> For example, if I want to say, "I want the dog," I should say "Ginugusto ko ang aso." Or, I can just say, "Gusto ko ang aso"? I ask that because in the sentence "I want to go to the store because...." the word "gusto" stayed in basic form.


The sentence _Ginugusto ko ang aso_ is incorrect. It is semantically ambiguous at face value (the equivalent of_ I am liking the dog_) and absolutely wrong if the semantic equivalent you intend is _I want the dog_. It is likewise colloquially incorrect as popular usage would almost exclusively favor _Gusto ko ang aso_ as the equivalent of _I want the dog_.
In the realm of creative writing where the bounds of formal grammar are loosened, there can room for Ginugusto ko ang aso (_Man, I'm really digging this dog! Yeah, I'm really liking this pooch!_).

Do not confuse _gusto_ the pseudo-verb with _gusto_ as an object-focus verb.


----------



## Change1031

Thank you for the explanation. 

Though, what if I want to say "I wanted that dog," or "I wanted to go to the store..."?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> ...what if I want to say "I wanted that dog,"


Gusto ko noon 'yung asong iyon.


Change1031 said:


> or "I wanted to go to the store..."?


Gusto ko noong pumunta sa tindahan.


----------

